# A rough guide to decoding Ibanez model numbers.



## Stitch (Dec 2, 2008)

I see this getting asked a lot, and people asking what a set of specs would be called, so I'd spend a few minutes explaining, according to what I know.

Ibanez model numbers, by and large, follow a fairly consistent naming structure that hasn't changed greatly over time. Signature models are slightly different creatures, as are some of the more esoteric models in the range, but I'll come to those.

The first part of any Ibanez model number is the model name. Such as RG, S, SZ etc.

*AR = Artist models. Similar to the Yamaha SG series.

AX = Double cut LP style model. Normally fixed bridges, either TOM or flatmounts.

DTX - Destroyer - similar to a Gibson Explorer but smaller bodied.

EDR - Ergodyne Models. Luthite body, which was a funny combination of sawdust and glue.

FR = Tele style singlecut

IC - Iceman model

RG = The RG, short for Rock Guitar.

RGA = Carved top version of the RG. (Commonly described with the misnomer RG Arched)

Radius - What became the JS model - aerofoil type body, ultra contoured.

S = Saber series. Ultra slim mahogany bodied guitars.

SA = Similar to the S series with flat backs for more traditional feel and come with synchronised trems.

SF = S series fitted with TOM style fixed bridge.

SV = Newest addition to the S series. Similar to the normal S but with the new Synchroni-ZR trem. Only MIJ Prestige just now.

SZ = Heavyweight of the S series. Much thicker mahogany body generally topped with flame/quilt maple, TOM bridges.

SZR = Replaces the SZ, slightly more contoured on the back.

XP - Xiphos models. Warrior type pointiness.*

There's obviously a million more but you get it the idea and this is just an outline. Bass models follow similar naming conventions.

The next part is any pre- or suffixes to the name. 

*A 'G' prefix denotes the budget GiO range, generally chinese made versions of the more advanced models.

An 'S' suffix (i.e SAS36) denotes a set neck construction where it is not normally part of the range.

A 'T' suffix denotes neck thru construction, like on the RGT and XPT models.

An 'X' suffix generally indicates a slightly stripped model of something, for example the ICX or ARX, which are less elegant models of the Iceman and Artist, specifically.*

The next part is numbers. For the most part these can be split into several section. For current production models, the first digit is the series number which indicates the quality. In the case of four digit number the first two indicate a higher still quality, with some exceptions. (See below).

So an RG15xx is higher quality than an RG3xx, which in turn is higher quality than a GRG1xx.

The next number after the series number is the pickup arrangement.

*A '1' denotes a single pickup.

A '2' denotes two humbuckers.

A '5' denotes a hum-sing-hum arrangement mounted on a pickguard.

A '6' denotes a single-single-humbucker arrangement.

A '7' denotes a hum-sing-hum arrangement directly-mounted to the body.*

Exceptions - The RG565 is the only exception I can think of, but due to its strange ending number I think the '65' was designed to denote its particular weirdness. Ibanez have never produced anything else with that arrangement so perhaps they were relying on its uniquity.

The last number dictates what sort of bridge the guitar will have.

*A '0' is a vibrato of some description. Anything goes, from TRS to LoPro to SAT-20.

A '1' is a fixed bridge, either flatmount or TOM.*

Exceptions - The FR1620 comes with the new "Tight End" bridge, which is technically a fixed unit. I can't decide if this is simply an oversight or they consider the Tight End to be 'above' a standard fixed bridge.

Seven and eight string models skewer this system somewhat. From 2001 onwards Ibanez have shown a preference for denoting a seven string by replacing the last digit with a seven, ignoring bridge type. Examples would be the RG1077, RG2027, and the XPT707. It appears they did this to avoid confusion with seven string models being mistaken as higher-end guitar models. Guitars like the RG7620 and th RG7321 kept their designations because they were already in production.

Finally we get to suffixes before the colour code.

There are several:

*'X' denotes a piezo equipped model. These exist in both fixed and tremolo versions.

'GK' denotes the Roland GK system.

'XL' denotes an Extended Scale of 27".

'P' denotes Pyramid inlays.

'EX' seems to denote 'extreme' or 'extra'. In some instances it seems part of the model name (RGT6EX) while in others it seems to mean a metal scratchplate (RG550EX, RG1550EX)

'FX' denotes a fixed bridge, e.g. XPT707FX.

'M' denotes a mahogany body where there would not normally be one, e.g. RG7620M or RG321M.

'L' denotes a left handed model. This comes at the end of any other suffixes, before the colour code.*






A few models don't follow these rules, such as some G models (like the GAX30), the Jetking range of models and limited editions like the RG Extremes, RG Gigers, etc.

Older models are named _slightly_ different, for example before 2001 seven strings were named with a '7' before the rest of the model number.
By and large the 'quality number' denoted country of manufacture. A '2' meant China, a '3' Korea and numbers above that Japanese.

This is by no means definitive and like all things on the internet should be taken with a massive pinch of salt.

Hope it helps!


----------



## bulletbass man (Dec 2, 2008)

I'll start with pickup configurations
*10 single Bridge HB
*20 dual HB rear route
*30 Three Single coils (seen both rear and front route)
*40 HSS Rear route
*50 HSH frount route
*60 HSS front route
*65 H S rear route
*70 HSH rear route

i'll then do model numbers. However Ibanez has been increasinly less strict about model numbers
1** Non MIJ made with traditionial trem
2** Non MIJ made. typically hardtail
3** Non MIJ made Either floyd or hardtail Usually Indonesian or chinese
4** MIJ made (in the past now usually korean) however with low quality trem (lo-trs)
5** MIJ made. 
6** Mij made typically Japanese production only
7** MIJ made better cosmetics than 5** line
8** MIJ made basses (in the past)
1*** Current Prestige line Mij made for rgs. MIK for some s's and all current basses with exception of SR 20th
2*** Current prestige line. Some finer appointments than 1*** line mainly cosmetics.
3*** MIJ. Finer appointments. Most evident with SR3000 line which was mij and bartoloni pickups equiped. Often have nicer body woods as well
8*** J custom models. Best quality Ibanez currently makes.


miscalaneous
ex=in the early nineties it stood for expirimental. At the time Ibanez refused to put RG on any korean guitars due to less quality. If only they did that now. Usually now ex stands for exclusive (some stores have exclusive rights to some models) or in some cases extreme
dx= deluxe some finer cosmetics or special features. (very evident with 770dx)
m= maple fretboard
xx= 20th anniversary
**1= hardtail (example is an rg 321 is a korean made dual hb guitar which is hardtail)
**7 = 7string (depends on model)
7*** = 7string (it depends on model)

This system does not hold true as much for the newer models. Especially regarding the S series which with the exception of the 24 fret Prestiges are all korean made.

Some more models

RT- A throw at a more classic like RG model. 22 frets, turtoise or whatever its call pickguards, etc.

P/PII - Power model. The original Power was a crossbreed of an RG and an S. The Power II was a very extreme design with a 45mm Nut (wider than normal neck)

R- Radius. To add onto what stitch missed it also featured the ultra neck which was more like a standard strat shape.

PL- Proline series. Included everything from an RR copy to super strats. Discontinued in mid 80s prior to Ibanez lauching thier current lines in 87.

I can go further but don't feel like it

Perhaps I should continue working on this and actually finish it. Include all the the models from 1987 on. Hell even the color codes. Sadly I know most of it just never actually finished it.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 2, 2008)

BAM!!! Beat you to it.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/33591-ibanez-model-numbers.html


----------



## bulletbass man (Dec 2, 2008)

Bah yours is far from complete. You dont' even have all the pickup configs.


----------



## Stitch (Dec 2, 2008)

fuckoff i'm drunk, so take what your'e given!


----------



## bulletbass man (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm talking to zerosignal actually. 

I was actually drunk when I made mine quite a while back.


----------



## Stitch (Dec 2, 2008)

Drunk Ibanez lovers who should have got laid tonight but didn't unite/


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 2, 2008)

Stitch said:


> Drunk Ibanez lovers who should have got laid tonight but didn't unite/


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 2, 2008)

bulletbass man said:


> Bah yours is far from complete. You dont' even have all the pickup configs.



Er... Yes it does. It just doesn't talk about direct/pickup-ring mounting. 

EDIT: Don't care bitches! Mine's still better!


----------



## bulletbass man (Dec 2, 2008)

--##7# = 3 Pickups (p/u) H-S-H
--##6# = 3 p/u H-S-S
--##5# = 3 p/u H-S-H
--##2# = 2 p/u H-H
--##1# = 1 p/u H

VS

*10 single Bridge HB
*20 dual HB rear route
*30 Three Single coils (seen both rear and front route)
*40 HSS Rear route
*50 HSH frount route
*60 HSS front route
*65 H S rear route
*70 HSH rear route

Though I must say some S series with the *40 model number are HH instead OF HSS or HSH instead HSS. But S series tends to pretty much do what it wants 

But obviously a unified model thread is the best way to. Especially since atleast two of us are pretty thrashed right now.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 2, 2008)

bulletbass man said:


> --##7# = 3 Pickups (p/u) H-S-H
> --##6# = 3 p/u H-S-S
> --##5# = 3 p/u H-S-H
> --##2# = 2 p/u H-H
> ...



Yeah, mine's right. The 0 at the end of the model numbers have nothing to do with the pickup configuration. And as Stitchypoo said, the RG565 is the freak of the litter.

And dude, they're ALL front routed. The only difference is that some of them have pickguards or not and I didn't think that was really necessary at the time.

EDIT: Well fuck. I might as well unify it with mine. The only bits that are missing is the pickguards and some of the more esoteric model names.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 2, 2008)

Done. Merged. Check it out. Whatever...


----------



## bulletbass man (Dec 2, 2008)

Rear route refers to the electronics cavity. Not the pickups silly.

Anyways I'm way too drunk to care.


----------



## awesomeaustin (Dec 2, 2008)

I always though RG stood for Roadstar Guitar named aftert the old Roadstar Series the Steve Lukather used to play?


----------



## bulletbass man (Dec 2, 2008)

It does. Though it was actually orginally roadster guitars. But back in the day due to communication errors often there were mistakes in factories when it came to names. So it accidentally recieved roadstar guitar name and they couldn't fix it in time for the dealers.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 3, 2008)

bulletbass man said:


> Rear route refers to the electronics cavity. Not the pickups silly.
> 
> Anyways I'm way too drunk to care.



Ah touche...


----------

